# I recommend this book



## Average Joey (Oct 15, 2005)

Revelation: Four Views : A Parallel Commentary 

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...002-8202679-0864843?v=glance&s=books&n=507846


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 15, 2005)

GOt it, it's very good. Joe, you need to check out ANY book by Kenneth Gentry or Gary DeMar.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Oct 15, 2005)

Who does the Preterist viewpoint in this commentary?


----------



## rgrove (Oct 15, 2005)

The author does. He takes views of all the "best" representatives so to speak from all the positions. They're documented clearly as well. Where there is divergence in the position he notes who are major reps of the different paths and what they are. It's an excellent commentary resource in my opinion.


----------



## Average Joey (Oct 15, 2005)

I posted this book on Rapture Ready two days ago and got no replies.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 15, 2005)




----------

